# Happy Birthday, KellyB!



## la grive solitaire

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KELLY! ​*


----------



## lsp

A GIGANTIC HAPPY BIRTHDAY wish for you, KellyB!​


----------



## elroy

*،الى العزيزة كيلي *


* !كل عام وانت بالف خير  *
*!اتمنى ان تتعلمي اللغة العربية يوما ما*


*،تحيات عطرة*
*الياس*​


----------



## Agnès E.

Look, Kelly, DDT and egueule are singing for you!​ 
Ils sont mignons !​​​​Happy (1st) birthday (celebrated on WR)!​


----------



## cuchuflete

Happy Bday KB!


 May you grow still more youthful with every passing year.

Cuchu​


----------



## garryknight

*Happy Birthday, Kelly*
 and may the coming year bring you all you wish for​


----------



## LV4-26

They say it's your birthday
 I'm glad it's your birthday
  'ppy birthday to you.
 ​Thanks for all your answers (to my questions and to other's).


----------



## Inara

Best wishes, Kelly!


----------



## Whodunit

*I wish you all the best on your special day!*​


----------



## Wordsmyth

Missed it by minutes (here), but it's still today for you, so .... 

*Happeeeee Birthdaaaaay Kelly*​W


----------



## Kelly B

Thanks so much, everyone!!! It's such a pleasure to meet you all here.


----------



## Merlin

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$Happy Birthday!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

*Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers!!!!!!*

​


----------



## mzsweeett

Sorry KellyB..... I'm late as usual.... but....


HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
CHICKY MAMA!!!!!!

 I hope that all your birthday wishes come true and you have a great year!!!

Take care,

Sweet T.
​


----------



## Lancel0t

Though, I am late, I still want to greet u a belated HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------

